# Trooper James Scott Burns



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .


















[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]





















[/TD][TD]Trooper James Scott Burns 
*Texas Department of Public Safety - Texas Highway Patrol*
*Texas*
End of Watch: Tuesday, April 29, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 39
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Tuesday, April 29, 2008
*Weapon Used*: Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* At large
Trooper James Burns was shot and killed following a high speed pursuit in Marion County, Texas, at approximately 8:00 pm.

A citizen used the trooper's radio to inform dispatchers that he had been shot near the intersection of Farm-to-Market roads 1969 and 729. The suspect remains at large.

Trooper Burns is survived by his wife and 6-month-old daughter.
Agency Contact Information
Texas Department of Public Safety - Texas Highway Patrol
5805 North Lamar Boulevard
Austin, TX 78752

Phone: (512) 424-2000

_*Please contact the Texas Department of Public Safety - Texas Highway Patrol for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_

[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Rest in Peace Trooper... my heart goes out to Trooper Burns' family, especially his wife and daughter.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

badgebunny said:


> Rest in Peace Trooper... my heart goes out to Trooper Burns' family, especially his wife and *6 month old *daughter.


Rest In Peace brother. Hopefully the scumbag who shot him is caught and dealt with accordingly by Texas' finest !!!!


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Rest in peace...


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## sherifflittle (Apr 19, 2005)

r.i.p. 

we will see you when we get there

god bless


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

Rest in peace! Our prayers are with you, your wife and daughter.


----------



## Portable81 (Jun 17, 2004)

RIP brother.


----------

